# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  تعالوا نجدد البيعه كل يوم للامام علي عليه السلام

## LUCKY

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته  
*هذا الموضوع مطروح لكم لتجديد البيعه لامير المؤمنين علي عليه السلام فارجو من كل محب لامير المؤمنين ان يجدد البيعه في كل يوم لوصي الرسول صلى الله عليه و اله و سلم* 
*اشهد ان لا اله الا الله* 
*محمد رسول الله* 
*علي و لي الله*

----------


## ام الحلوين

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله* 

*أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
**
* 
*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

*الله يعطيك الف عافيه خيي LUCKY*

*ورحم الله والديك بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## LUCKY

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## صمت السنين

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله* 

*أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
**
*

*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني


اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## LUCKY

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني




اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## نور الهدى

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني


اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## جررريح الررروح

*اشهد ان لا اله الا الله 
محمد رسول الله* 
*علي و لي الله*


اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## ملاك الررروح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى ال محمد
اشهد ان لااله إلا الله
وأشهد أن محمد عبده ورسوله
وأشهد أن علي ولي الله
اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاداه
واخدل من خدله

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اشهد ان لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله علي و لي الله*

*أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني


*

*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

*الله يعطيك العافية اخوي* 
*متبارك بالولاية ..*

----------


## وردة البستان

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله* 

*أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
*



*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## فرح

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله* 

*أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
*


*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## جــــــود

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## LUCKY

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## وردة المستقبل

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله* 

*أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
*


*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
*


*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام
*

----------


## حــــايــرة

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
*



*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام
*

----------


## LUCKY

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
*



*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام
*

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني




اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## Hussain.T

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
*



*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
*



*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام
*

----------


## مرتضى محمد

*أشهد ان لا اله الا الله* 
*وأشهد ان محمد رسول الله*
*وأشهد ان علي ولي الله*
*رحم الله من صلى على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## عاشق الصادق

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله* 

*أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
*


*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

*الله يعطيك الف عافيه خيي LUCKY*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني





اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## Sweet Magic

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله* 

*أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
*


*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## LUCKY

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله* 

*أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
*


*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله* 

*أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
*


*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله* 

*أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
**
*

*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
*



*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام
*

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني




اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني




اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## LUCKY

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني




اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني




اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني




اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني




اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## Sweet Magic

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني




**اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني




اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله* 

*أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
**
*

*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني




اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني




اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## LUCKY

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني




اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني




اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني




اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## LUCKY

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني




اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام
*

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني




اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## محبة البضعه

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني




اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني




اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام
*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
*


*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

----------


## بريق الذكرى

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني




اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله*  
*أميري علي ونعم الامير* 
*ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني*
*وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني* 


*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....*
*اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام* 
*وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله* *

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني 



اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام 
*

----------


## Malamh Cute

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني




اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام
*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني




اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## شفايف وردية

*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## نور حياتي

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني




اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## LUCKY

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني




اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام
*

----------


## Hussain.T

اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني




اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام
*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني




اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## حــــــــــلا

*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## غرام العاشقين

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## Hussain.T

اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## ريحانة الحسين

*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## Hussain.T

*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام
*

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## khozam

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله* 

*أميري علي ونعم الامير* 
*ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني*
*وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني* 


*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....*
*اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام* 
*وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## عنيده

*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## ريحانة الحسين

*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام 
وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## MOONY

اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

----------


## صمت السنين

اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## فرح

اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## Sweet Magic

اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## بعدني ......

ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## وردة البستان

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## MOONY

اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

اشهد ان لا اله الا الله 
*محمد رسول الله* 
*علي و لي الله*

----------


## ملاك الررروح

اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## أحزان الأمس

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله* 

*أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
* 
*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## LUCKY

اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## شيعية وأفتخر

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

عظم الله لكم الاجر بمصاب سيد الشهداء 
ابا عبد الله الحسين 
عظم الله لك الاجر ياسيدتي ومولاتي فاطمة الزهراء(عليك السلام )

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## إشراق

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني




اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله* 

*أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
**
*

*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## حــــايــرة

*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## زهرة الصباح

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله* 

*أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
*


*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## عنيده

_اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام_

----------


## Sweet Magic

*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام 
وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## زهرة الصباح

اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اشهد ان لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله علي و لي الله*

*أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني


*

*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## فهد البدري

*أبو الحسن علي بن أبي طالب بن عبد المطلب بن هاشم بن عبد مناف، إبن عم الرسول الأعظم صلَّى اللَّه عليه وآله، وأول من لبَّى دعوته واعتنق دينه، وصلّى معه.*
*هو أفضل هذه الأمة مناقب، وأجمعها سوابق، وأعلمها بالكتاب والسنة، وأكثرها إخلاصاً لله تعالى وعبادة له، وجهاداً في سبيل دينه، فلولا سيفه لما قام الدين، ولا انهدت صولة الكافرين.* 
*نعم، لم تعرف لإنسانية في تاريخها الطويل رجلاً - بعد الرسول الأعظم (ص) أفضل من علي بن ابي طالب ولم يسجّل لإحد من الخلق بعد الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله من الفضائل والمناقب والسوابق، ما سجّل لعلي بن ابي طالب، وكيف تحصى مناقب رجل كانت ضربته لعمرو بن عبدود العامري يوم الخندق تعدل عبادة الثقلين، وكيف تعد فضائل رجل اسرّ اولياؤه مناقبه خوفا، وكتمها أعداؤه حقداً، ومع ذلك شاع منها ما ملأ الخافقين، وهو الذي لو اجتمع الناس على حبه - كما يقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله - لما خلق الله النار.*
*أبو الحسن علي بن أبي طالب بن عبد المطلب بن هاشم بن عبد مناف، إبن عم الرسول الأعظم صلَّى اللَّه عليه وآله، وأول من لبَّى دعوته واعتنق دينه، وصلّى معه.*
*هو أفضل هذه الأمة مناقب، وأجمعها سوابق، وأعلمها بالكتاب والسنة، وأكثرها إخلاصاً لله تعالى وعبادة له، وجهاداً في سبيل دينه، فلولا سيفه لما قام الدين، ولا انهدت صولة الكافرين.* 
*نعم، لم تعرف لإنسانية في تاريخها الطويل رجلاً - بعد الرسول الأعظم (ص) أفضل من علي بن ابي طالب ولم يسجّل لإحد من الخلق بعد الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله من الفضائل والمناقب والسوابق، ما سجّل لعلي بن ابي طالب، وكيف تحصى مناقب رجل كانت ضربته لعمرو بن عبدود العامري يوم الخندق تعدل عبادة الثقلين، وكيف تعد فضائل رجل اسرّ اولياؤه مناقبه خوفا، وكتمها أعداؤه حقداً، ومع ذلك شاع منها ما ملأ الخافقين، وهو الذي لو اجتمع الناس على حبه - كما يقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله - لما خلق الله النار.*
*والحديث عن علي بن ابي طالب طويل، لا تسعه المجلدات، ولا تحصيه الأرقام، حتى قال ابن عباس لو أنّ الشجرَ اقلامٌ، والبحرَ مدادٌ، والإنس والجن كتّاب وحسّاب، ما أحصوا فضائل أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام.*
*والحديث عن علي بن ابي طالب طويل، لا تسعه المجلدات، ولا تحصيه الأرقام، حتى قال ابن عباس لو أنّ الشجرَ اقلامٌ، والبحرَ مدادٌ، والإنس والجن كتّاب وحسّاب، ما أحصوا فضائل أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام.*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## فهد البدري

اشهدان الا اله الا الله واشهدان محمد رسول الله وشهدان عليا ولي الله 
عليا اميري ونعم الامير

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله* 

*أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
*


*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني




اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## Sweet Magic

*أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



*
*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## فرح

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني




اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني




اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



*
*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني





*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....*
*اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام*

*وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني





*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....*
*اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام*

*وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## خادمة المهدي

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني




اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني


اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## LUCKY

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني





*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....*
*اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام*

*وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## همسات وله

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني




اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## fatemah

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني




اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## جنة الحسين

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني





اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني


اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## Sweet Magic

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
*


*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه* *السلام*

----------


## حــــايــرة

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## Sweet Magic

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
*


*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه* *السلام*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني


اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
*


*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه* *السلام*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
*


*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه* *السلام*

----------


## حوت البحرين

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله

_اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله_

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
*


*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه* *السلام*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
*


*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه* *السلام*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

*أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
*


*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه* *السلام*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه *السلام*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه *السلام*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني


اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## Malamh Cute

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## fatemah

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## khozam

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله* 

*أميري علي ونعم الامير* 
*ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني*
*وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني*



*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....*
*اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام*

*وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## ام البنين

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني


اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني


اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## حــــايــرة

اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه *السلام*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## Malamh Cute

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## Malamh Cute

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني


اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## Malamh Cute

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني


اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## Malamh Cute

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## LUCKY

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## fatemah

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## Malamh Cute

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني


اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## زهرة الصباح

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني


اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## Malamh Cute

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## حــــايــرة

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## ام البنين

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## fatemah

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## علي عبد الباري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد  
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله* 

*أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
**
* 

*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله

----------


## فهد البدري

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني




اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني


اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## Malamh Cute

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## fatemah

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
*

*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

*
*

----------


## لحن الخلود

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## زهرة الصباح

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## fatemah

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## Hussain.T

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## fatemah

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله*  
*أميري علي ونعم الامير* 
_ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني_
_وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني_ 


*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....*
_اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام_ 
_وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام_

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



**اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
*

*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

*
*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



**اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## Hussain.T

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
*

*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

*
*

----------


## حــــايــرة

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



**اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



**اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله* 

*أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
*

*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

*الله يعطيك الف عافيه خيي LUCKY*

*ورحم الله والديك بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



**اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## حــــايــرة

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## لحن الخلود

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

*أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



**اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
*

*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## خادم الزهراء140

ابا حسن لو كان حبك مدخلي جهنم كان الفوز عندي جحيمها .. 

فكيف يخاف النار من بات موقنا بأن امير المؤمنين قسيمهـــا ..

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
*


*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
*



*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



**اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## نور الولاية

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

*أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام
**
*

----------


## اطياف

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
كل يوم اهتف وانادي ياعلي في مممممممممممممممماكلي ومشربي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## Hussain.T

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

*أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



**اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



**اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## لحن الخلود

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

*أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



**اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## اسير الهوى

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

*أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



**اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني


اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## أنوار المهدي

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## همسات وله

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

*أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



**اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



**اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
**
*

*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



**اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## لحن الخلود

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

*أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



**اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## Hussain.T

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

*أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



**اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

*أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



**اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



**اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## لحن الخلود

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



**اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## khozam

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله* 

*أميري علي ونعم الامير* 
*ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني*
*وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني*



*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....*
*اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام*

*وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله* 

*أميري علي ونعم الامير* 
*ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني*
*وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني*



*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....*
*اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام*

*وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



**اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## همسات وله

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

*أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



**اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



**اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## وردة حلاوية

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله* 

*أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
*


*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

*الله يعطيك الف عافيه خيي*

----------


## لحن الخلود

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



**اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
*



*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



**اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## حــــايــرة

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



**اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
*


*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
*


*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



**اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## ام البنين

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



**اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## ملاك الررروح

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله* 


*أميري علي ونعم الامير* 
*ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني*
*وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني*




*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....*
*اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام*

*وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## لحن الخلود

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



**اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



**اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله* 


*أميري علي ونعم الامير* 
*ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني*
*وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني*




*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....*
*اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام*

*وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله*  
*أميري علي ونعم الامير* 
*ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني*
*وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني* 


*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....*
*اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام* 
*وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## fatemah

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



**اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



**اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



**اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## خادم الزهراء140

ابا حسن لو كان حبك مدخلي جهنم كان الفوز عندي جحيمها .. 

                         فكيف يخاف النار من بات موقنا بأن امير المؤمنين قسيمهـــا ..

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## حــــايــرة

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



**اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



**اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



**اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

*أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



**اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه ال*

----------


## Hussain.T

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



**اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



**اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



**اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



**اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



**اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## khozam

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله* 

*أميري علي ونعم الامير* 
*ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني*
*وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني*



*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....*
*اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام*

*وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## ملاك الررروح

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني 


اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام 

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## ام البنين

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

*أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



**اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

*أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



**اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله* 

*أميري علي ونعم الامير* 
*ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني*
*وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني*



*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....*
*اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام*

*وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



**اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله* 
*أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
**
*

*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

*أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



**اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 
*
*أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



**اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## لحن الخلود

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

*أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



**اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



**اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



**اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## khozam

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 
*
*أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



**اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## fatemah

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



**اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



**اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



**اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد*
*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



**اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## جنة الحسين

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

*أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد*
*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



**اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله* *أميري علي ونعم الامير* 
*ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني*
*وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني*



*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....**اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام*

*وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



**اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
*

*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

*
*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
**ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



**اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
*


*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله*  
*أميري علي ونعم الامير* 
*ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني*
*وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني*



*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....*
*اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام* 
*وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله* 

*أميري علي ونعم الامير* 
*ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني*
*وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني*
*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....*
*اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام*

*وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## خادم الزهراء140

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
*


*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

*

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

*اشهد ان لا اله الا الله* 
*محمد رسول الله* 

*علي و لي الله*

*الله يعطيك العافية ..*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
**ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



**اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## لحن الخلود

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
*



*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
*



*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
*


*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

*أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
*


*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام
**
*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
*


*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## Sweet Magic

*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## khozam

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## khozam

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 


أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## لحن الخلود

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله* 

*أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
**
*

*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## ام الحلوين

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

الله يعطيك الف عافيه خيي LUCKY

ورحم الله والديك بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## كـــ1دي

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم ياكريم*
*اشهد ان لا اله الا الله* 
*محمد رسول الله* 
*علي و لي الله*
*جزاك الله خير الجزاء في الدنيا والآخرة*
*وجعلها الله في ميزان أعمالك*
*دمت في حفظ الرحمن*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
*


*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
*


*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
*


*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## amerah

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله* 

*أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
*


*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## أناشيد المطر

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## جنة الحسين

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

 وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني




اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## كبرياء

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
*




*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله* 

*أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
**
*

*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

*اشهد ان لا اله الا الله* 
*محمد رسول الله* 
*علي و لي الله*
*على اميرى ونعم الامير*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله* 

*أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
**
*

*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## Sweet Magic

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني




اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## جنة الحسين

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

 وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## أحلى زهر

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني




اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## فرح

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني




اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## أحلى زهر

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني




اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
*



*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
*




*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## أحلى زهر

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني



اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 

**أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
*




*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## حـبـگ مـلـكـنـي

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 
أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام
وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## ورد الياسمين

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 
أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام
وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## أحلى زهر

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 
أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام
وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله* 

*أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
**
*

*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## أحلى زهر

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 
أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام
وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## روحانيات

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 
أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام
وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 
أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام
وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 
أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام
وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 
أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام
وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 
أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام
وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 
أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام
وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## شمعة الوادي

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 
أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام
وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## حكايا الشموع

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 
أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام
وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## شمعة الوادي

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 
أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام
وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله* 

*أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
**
*

*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 
أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام
وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## شمعة الوادي

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 
أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام
وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------

